
Facebook Promotes Its Credits as Path to Dollars - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/23/technology/23facebook.html?_r=1&src=twr
======
noelchurchill
I can't believe Zynga is expected to make $500 million in revenue this year.
What a gold mine.

